# Specialized Langster dropout protectors, where to find/buy online?



## wil (Aug 23, 2004)

Does anybody know where one can find/buy a replacement set of the steel dropout protectors for a Specialized Langster? I've spoken with numerous Specialized shops about it, where they have had to contact Specialized to find out if they can order a set. Many have not responded back, after weeks, and a some have told me that they can't get them(?!).

Is there anyone else who has found them, online, with any measure of success?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Have you tried contacting Specialized?


----------



## wil (Aug 23, 2004)

Hmm... That is a shockingly good idea! It had not occurred to try and contact Specialized directly. When approaching shops about this they didn't seem overly enthusiastic, if not politely, puzzled at my request. The ones that did get back to me seemed to suggest that it was more trouble than it was worth.


----------



## Saddle Up (Oct 25, 2009)

Would these work? http://bikeisland.com/cgi-bin/BKTK_STOR20.cgi?Action=Details&ProdID=1451


----------



## gobes (Sep 12, 2006)

My lbs ordered me some from specialized.


----------



## wil (Aug 23, 2004)

I emailed Specialized (Canada), and they supplied me with a part number (W2070371), that I quoted when speaking to bike shop. He couldn't find it in the 2009 Specialized catalog... He's gonna call Specialized himself to confirm. 

This is beginning to sound AWFULLY familiar, again.


----------

